# KORE (English Yew By Master Bob Fionda)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

A couple of months ago Bob put a want to trade up requesting some English Yew.. Well having around four relatively nice forks available I asked if bob would be willing to trade. He was offering his Dankung Titanium... but I thought I would be crafty and see if the master could make me something special from one of the forks in return. Well being a true gentleman Bob agreed and along with Dans' package Friday was like Christmas for me with my wife calling me at work for the second time telling me a package had been delivered from Italy! Opening the package (which was tough! Wow Bob VERY secure ) I was presented with a simple red cloth and a piece of true artwork! Having sent the Yew to Bob I knew something special would be sent back in return but .. Well ... its pretty dang special! It is hard to explain how Bob has done this ... I am not sure to be honest but I am so happy to have this in my collection. Flawless contouring and simply the most outstanding finish to show this woods true beauty! Thank you Bob KORE sits proud in my showcase.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunning Sir. Beautiful lines matched by the wood itself. That is quite an acquisition. Well done you two.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

:drool: MAN I LOVE YEW SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! Beautiful Fork dude. You lucky s. o. b.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice -- nice, nice!!! DANG nice! :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a Beauty!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Every one needs a piece of Bobs work in there collection they set the bar I am telling you...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> :drool: MAN I LOVE YEW SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! Beautiful Fork dude. You lucky s. o. b.


That makes 2 of us !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm very glad you liked it Ben, the fork was stunning itself. Thanks for your review. Bob


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

this rules. Yew is so pretty.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is so sweet you should get cavities :wub:


----------

